
Consistent Technical Documents Using Emacs and Org Mode [video] - rwnspace
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9BcZvQbXU
======
spudlyo
Video creator here. This may have had a shot at the front page if it were an
essay instead of a video. HN just doesn't like videos as a general rule.

~~~
d0mine
You might like jupyter emacs + :session to speed up the execution of numerous
org babel code blocks. [https://github.com/dzop/emacs-
jupyter](https://github.com/dzop/emacs-jupyter) ([async.] execution via
websockets)

~~~
spudlyo
Thanks for the tip! I need to educate myself a bit on Jupyter kernels, and
this looks like a great starting point. I love the huge amount of
documentation this package has!

------
wscott
I hate videos for technical documentation, but I watched this one to the end.
It was actually a very good way to demonstrate the thought process of why this
method is useful and how to use it. Of course it is a video explained how to
avoid using videos for documentation. ;-)

I am an emacs user, but I am pretty sure there is a vim-base orgmode as well.
I assume it can do most the same things.

~~~
pmoriarty
_" I am pretty sure there is a vim-base orgmode as well. I assume it can do
most the same things."_

vim has some org-inspred plugins, but last I looked they were very limited in
functionality compared to org-mode.

~~~
yissp
Yeah, emacs with the evil (vi emulation) package would probably be the better
way to go.

------
arminiusreturns
I have been using org mode for years and it is second nature now, and
continually learn new things I love about it. This is a great video intro to
the topic, kudos!

When collaborating with others though on pure documentation, I will say I am
increasingly impressed with the usefulness of asciidoc/doctor. Have you used
it at all or have any thoughts?

------
zenlot
Absolutely worth watching. Great video @spudlyo - thank you for a great
content.

